# Team Outcast Trip 10/1/13



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

We left Day Break Marina at about 5:30 am. I had a pretty good crew that included Chris Land, Chris Mowad, Sean Condon, and Matt Miller. Our original plan was to make the trip a 2-day trip that consisted of bottom fishing and tuna at the rigs but the weather forecast was not right as usual so we changed it to a one day bottom fishing excursion. I decided to run to some natural bottom that has been producing a good number of gags and scamp. This area is approximately 45 miles to the south in about 300 feet of water. James Fink was able to catch us about 100 prime croakers and Tony had plenty of live cigar minnows for us so off we went. We hit our first spot after about 2 1/2 hours of running. We picked away at a few scamp but it was slow. I bumped around from spot to spot and about the fourth one was on fire. We caught 4 scamp and 6 gags on that one and proceeded to hit a couple of more and we had our limit of 10 gags and 10 scamp plus three AJ's and a couple of the endangered red snapper as by catch. We hit a hot AJ bite and a great snapper spot to finish off the limits. The seas were getting rougher and the boxes were full so we headed in with great fish and great memories. Final count was 10 gags, 10 snapper, 10 scamp, 5 AJ's and 1 mingo. The bait of choice for the gags was actually slabs of Almaco jacks that we caught early on. The live baits were a little slow but the live cigar minnows were on fire for the scamp. I cant wait for the water to calm back down and get after them again. Good luck and tight lines. Chris Mowad will be posting a picture.


----------



## Bub (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the bait info Tommy!


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Great Report*

I applaud this report.


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Awesome catch I love me some scamps


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

I was there when they unloaded the fish and as usual, the picture doesn't do the catch justice. It was a dang fine box of fish and congrats to Tommy and crew for pulling that off in less than ideal conditions


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good job guy's!!! nice box of fish!


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Now thats a catch


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

As always, Capt. Tommy and crew put the smack down on them. Fine catch there guys. If I come and spend a lot of money at outcast will you give me a few secrets. Just kidding. Great job guys.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

now that's a report. a great report! got the species caught, H2O depth, general area, type bottom, wx, a little story of the event, and BONUS: the pic of the success.
Great post - thanks! :thumbsup: Happy Hunting!


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Team Outcast*

I appreciate all the nice comments. I hope to get after them this week.


----------

